# Tracker Alarm Goes Off



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I picked up my van from it's secure compound for a long weekend away, and drove it to take on water.

When I switched on the power control panel over the door to prime the taps and hot water etc, the AS210 alarm went off. 8O Turned the power off, the siren stopped and I drove home disconsolate, with no weekend away looking likely.  

At home after a cup of tea from Mrs HS, I went underneath the cooker, and found the power supply. After disconnection - No siren. Great - We can go away, and got a cuddle from Mrs HS.  

Wrote a note to Ian Sargent explaining the problem, and went away.

On our return, an email reply from their Dan Howlett, explained what was wrong, the part I needed, where to get it from, and a more appropriate way to wire it in.  

I ordered the part via their website, and it quickly arrived perfectly packed.  

Thank you for your help Sargent !!! What a superb company !!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great to hear.

I hadn't heard about this alarm before. Is it in all Auto-Trail motorhomes? I certainly wouldn't have known where to look. 

I assume this is different from the usual motorhome alarm eg Strikeback.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello zulurita,

Your are right, it's not standard, but was fitted to the van by the company that originally sold it.

It's not as comprehensive as Strikeback, but is cheaper, being driven by a visible motion detector.

Sargent told me that it's normally installed in caravans, but is OK for motorhomes.

I wonder if anyone uses a "Clutch Claw" as that seems a neat effective additional theft deterrent from the blurb. The disadvantage is that the thief will only spot it once they'd broken in.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi HS

yes, we use a clutch claw..........as well as disclock on the steering wheel, cobra alarm, immobiliser and tracker.....and we drop the rear steadies into holes in the driveway when the van is parked up (and hide the jacking tool!!!!!)

We have already had one van stolen in the past and we are not about to loose this one!!!!

Hopefully, when they see the disclock, they will look more closely and think twice..........

carl and flo


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for that carl and flo,

I see no toe-rag is going to pinch your pride and joy with that lot........

I think I'll buy a "Clutch Claw".


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

to help the 'less educated' (read theaving scumbags), the cluth claw has a flashing red led on it - which is quite bright (and annoying at night!!!!), but the battery has to be replaced every year or so.....


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
My clutch claw doesn't have a flashing light  however they are on sale very cheap at Screwfix,check the website,
Chris

Thinks "must sort out that avator"


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion Stickey......Trouble is, they are sold out...!!!  

I'll have to buy it through Centinel for full price, unless anyone knows where it's available a little cheaper :roll:

I thought the avatar meant you were a 'Fat Cat'..........only joking.......sorry.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

stickey said:


> Hi,
> My clutch claw doesn't have a flashing light  however they are on sale very cheap at Screwfix,check the website,
> Chris


Neither does mine anymore :? :? :? - thats why i know that the battery needs replacing :lol: :lol:

(still, at least it doesnt annoy me when trying to sleep anymore 8) )


----------

